# best nesting material for canaries...



## armin369

what is the best nesting material for canaries?


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I got this info from a canary site, I hope it helps..
Buy a plastic canary nest. The wire nests are useless, for the birds get their nails caught in them. This can result in a lost leg and other tragedies. Felt inserts keep babies warm and the nest clean, fine dry grass makes the best nest material, but shredded paper or burlap is OK. DON'T use the fine threads sold as nesting material. This garbage wraps itself about the bird's toes and legs, cutting off the circulation. If not discovered quickly, gangrene will set in resulting in the loss of the limbs and digits, if not death.

http://www.rockportroost.com/2canarynests.html


----------



## armin369

thanks alot!!


----------



## armin369

thanks for the infromation guys..

when can you tell that the birds are ready to mate...

i had my birds seperated for about a month and half and they were in seperate rooms... after a month i brought them and put their cage next to each other and after 5 mins they tried kissing through the cage bars but they obviously couldnt...

so then i put in a plastic nest for them (it was made for canaries) and the female didnt do anything until today ... she took the pieces of the toilet paper that i had give her and placed it in the nest... she keeps going to the nest and sits in it while the cock canary is next to the hen in another cage... what does this mean?


----------



## armin369

im just doing one pair as in two canaries( one hen and one cock lol)


----------



## armin369

yes they have been seperated and the boy sings all the time really loud lol
and the female has made the nest and we have put them next to eachother in different cages and they kissed but my brother says oh
we gotta wait a little bit more


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Armin, I can't help you with the canaries but wanted you to know it is good to see you posting. Do you still have your pigeons?


----------



## armin369

Yes!! i still do have my pigeons and i have trained my tippler and homer to go far (about 40 miles) and they would come back


----------



## armin369

am i suposed to remove the eggs when she lays them so that they all hatch at the same time?


----------



## Maggie-NC

Have I missed something in ths?  If the male and female haven't been put together then the eggs won't hatch.


----------



## armin369

well he only tried to feed thorugh the cage once and then after that they have been next to eachothe rin different cage..but today i have put them together and its been about 3 hours but there is nothing happening...what should i do?


----------



## armin369

haha okay..
how long does it usually take for them to lay the first egg after you put them together?
and who is suposed to build the nest because then hen is doing all the work


----------



## armin369

haha thanks alot


----------

